

Show HN : Spacefuck Programming Language - Your code is invisible - SamyPesse
https://friendco.de/ui#!user/SamyPesse/Spacefuck

======
jstanley
Nice, but hardly a new concept:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_(programming_languag...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitespace_\(programming_language\))

~~~
SamyPesse
Thanks, I didn't know Whitespace, but it seems there are 3 characters
accepted, in Spacefuck only two characters are accepted : space and line-
break.

